# Dextroamphetamine dosage help



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, yesterday my psychiatrist prescribed me dextroamphetamine for my social anxiety. They are white pills, 5mg each. I was instructed to take one in the morning, and then another when I felt the positive effects to be dropping off, but not to exceed anymore than 3 pills a day (15mg).

Well, yesterday I tried one pill (5mg). After waiting half an hour I was getting discouraged as I was not feeling any of the positive effects that many of you here talk about. However at the 1 hour mark I did get a sudden urge to help my family with gardening work, weeding of all things! This is differently out of character for me as I have no motivation or desire to do much of anything the majority of the time. I wouldn't say I was enjoying the labor, but I had a MILD sense of "well being" and talking to my family members whilst working felt more "natural and flowing". This is a big one, as my sister was working in the garden with us and she has Tourette's Syndrome and usually I'm very short and blunt in regards to my conversations with her. I usually find her to be fairly aggravating. And although I still felt that to a certain degree, I also felt a MILD empathy and understanding for her. I felt more patient and all this stuff combined led to having enjoyable conversations and a sense of "connection" with her.

Although all of the above might seem like an amazing milestone, I have to emphasize that it all was indeed MILD.

After an hour of gardening I decided I should see what I felt like in public around strangers. Being only 1 and a half hours since taking the pill I technically should have been in "prime time" I thought. So, I decided to walk down to the corner store and post office for a "test run".

NOTE: Although I don't get out of the house much, I DO have the ability to force myself out once or twice a week for small, short errands. I just wanted to state this to clarify that it was not the pill that got me out. I also want to state that even though I manage to do small errands it is a HIGHLY socially painful and anxiety ridden experience for me and that the only way I can get through them is to keep my head down, and stick to certain areas with a low proximity of people around. There is no way I will talk or look anyone in the eyes under any circumstance. The only "talking" I do is when I am purchasing something at a checkout counter, and I can only do that because I have a pre written script in my head to follow, which is "Hi, just these items thanks" and then "Thank you, bye" at the end. If the other person does anything in between those, I'm toast. There are countless other symptoms, too many to list, but you all are aware of them as you most likely have them yourself.

Anyway, my trip down to the shops was no different to my usual experiences. I was really disappointed. All my fears, thoughts and avoidance behaviors were in full swing. This leads me to my question...

Taking a 5mg pill throughout the day as the previous one "fades away" is obviously not going to change much. Today I want to take a higher INITIAL dosage before going out. I have done a lot of research online here and elsewhere for dosage information and certain that I want to try 10mg or 15mg.

Can I please have the thoughts and opinions of other amphetamines users here? In particular dextroamphetamine/dexedrine? I want to know the dosages that help YOU.

NOTE: I understand you are not my psychiatrist, and therefore cannot make safe and official recommendations for me. Also note that I have a incredibly honest and cooperative relationship with my psychiatrist and he has never objected or been critical when I come back and explain to him I have experimented with my dosages in regards to previous medications, including xanax. I have a healthy fear of drugs and never experiment drastically outside recommended dosages, and only do so after DAYS of research. Most of the time he is pleased that I have done so as it saves wasting time by sending me away to do what I have already done.

That said, I'm eager to hear everyone's personal experiences regarding their dosage.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't use Dexedrine but I used Adderall XR at 30mg for 8 months. Worked great for the first 5 months, then turned ****ty and had to go off it.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Exacto my friend, 5mg Does quite the same for me. So I would drink a NOS energy drink with it, which would usually potentiate it a ton ( with a little bit of Added anxiety , ) . Occaisionally I also would Chew some Nicotine Gum, sometimes it would Reduce the Added anxiety, cuz i also found Nicotine gum by itself to be Useful for reducing my SA. 

once in a while tho, i take 10mgs , and that Kinda suffices much better. Like , 10mgs is much more Helpful overall, like Induces Social Conversations and Stuff, u know like it helps/makes me Actually talk to people, instead of just "wanting " to talk to people . 

Ive never taken 15mg in a Controlled Setting to observe its effects on SA, but i can Say that It would Likely be the optimal dose to really Reduce the Terrible effects SA has on an Individual's life and Relationships.


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

Dr House said:


> I don't use Dexedrine but I used Adderall XR at 30mg for 8 months. Worked great for the first 5 months, then turned ****ty and had to go off it.


Yeah, that's my biggest fear. I'm trying to come up with a dosage plan that won't lead to that. I'm thinking 10mg or 15mg once or twice a week. Sure, it's not great because I won't be "normal" everyday... but I would rather be normal once or twice a week for a couple of hours instead of nothing. I could be being too optimistic with this even. Time will tell.

I take it you were taking 30mg everyday? or perhaps even multiple times a day?


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> Exacto my friend, 5mg Does quite the same for me. So I would drink a NOS energy drink with it, which would usually potentiate it a ton ( with a little bit of Added anxiety , ) . Occaisionally I also would Chew some Nicotine Gum, sometimes it would Reduce the Added anxiety, cuz i also found Nicotine gum by itself to be Useful for reducing my SA.
> 
> once in a while tho, i take 10mgs , and that Kinda suffices much better. Like , 10mgs is much more Helpful overall, like Induces Social Conversations and Stuff, u know like it helps/makes me Actually talk to people, instead of just "wanting " to talk to people .
> 
> Ive never taken 15mg in a Controlled Setting to observe its effects on SA, but i can Say that It would Likely be the optimal dose to really Reduce the Terrible effects SA has on an Individual's life and Relationships.


Thanks for that reply dude, your experience is exactly in line with my other findings. Are you just taking 5mg, sometimes 10mg ONCE a day? 3 times a day? and are you dosing up everyday of the week?

This has reconfirmed I will try my dosage increase today. I'm tempted to jump straight to 15mg, but you give me hope at 10mg so that will do for today.

Guess I'll report back later tonight with the results.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

gl0wskull said:


> Thanks for that reply dude, your experience is exactly in line with my other findings. Are you just taking 5mg, sometimes 10mg ONCE a day? 3 times a day? and are you dosing up everyday of the week?
> 
> This has reconfirmed I will try my dosage increase today. I'm tempted to jump straight to 15mg, but you give me hope at 10mg so that will do for today.
> 
> Guess I'll report back later tonight with the results.


Back in the day ( like January - thru - April 2010 ) i took 5mg at least 3 times every day, usually I would do 5mgs 4 or 5 times a day, redosing each time the previous one wore off. So like 20-30mgs Total each day, 7 days a week.

I took Memantine 5-10mg /day with it also , but Ive had similar effects without Memantine , previous to the development of tolerance of course


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

never seen white 5mg, only ever orange. Are they spansules (extended release) by any chance?


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> Back in the day ( like January - thru - April 2010 ) i took 5mg at least 3 times every day, usually I would do 5mgs 4 or 5 times a day, redosing each time the previous one wore off. So like 20-30mgs Total each day, 7 days a week.
> 
> I took Memantine 5-10mg /day with it also , but Ive had similar effects without Memantine , previous to the development of tolerance of course


Your time line build up to tolerance matches my other findings as well. Always seems to be 4 to 5 months. Dr House was on 30mg XR a day and crapped out at 5 months too. I really hope my 2 day a week plan is going to fight this off.

One has to wonder though... I mean, I used to see kids at school lining up at the office EVERYDAY for their amphetamine fix to help them concentrate at school. What the hell ended up happening to these kids?! They all just built up a tolerance after awhile and then performed terribly educationally?! I didn't know any of them personally so I can't ask. It's a mystery.


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

meyaj said:


> never seen white 5mg, only ever orange. Are they spansules (extended release) by any chance?


They are instant release. From the research I've done, the white round pills are exclusive to Australia only. It's very controlled here, dextroamphetamine is the only amphetamine available here. They only come in 5mg, 100 per bottle. We don't even have a slow release version. No such thing as Adderall or anything else here.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

2 days a week is a very good plan, it should be effective for a VERY long time. Unfortunately, it just happens to be the case that using it for social anxiety, it's bound to poop out eventually.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

gl0wskull said:


> Yeah, that's my biggest fear. I'm trying to come up with a dosage plan that won't lead to that. I'm thinking 10mg or 15mg once or twice a week. Sure, it's not great because I won't be "normal" everyday... but I would rather be normal once or twice a week for a couple of hours instead of nothing. I could be being too optimistic with this even. Time will tell.
> 
> I take it you were taking 30mg everyday? or perhaps even multiple times a day?


Yes I was taking 30mg XR a day.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

gl0wskull said:


> Your time line build up to tolerance matches my other findings as well. Always seems to be 4 to 5 months. Dr House was on 30mg XR a day and crapped out at 5 months too. I really hope my 2 day a week plan is going to fight this off.


you know, I actually never thought of it in that way, but you are Right ...... my Memantine dose was so low, it didn't effectively reduce tolerance over the long run.... (months) but it Did prevent the rapid tolerance (in a matter of days ) that i used to get to Amphetamine without Memantine. It still ended up stopping working after like 4 months, but regardless That 4 months was much better than the 2 weeks max I had initially.

When I took Addy 10mgs by itself, it was only about 7-14 days (of daily use, 3 times/day) before I lost all the beneficial effects, and was Beridden by only Increased Anxiety and Anhedonia.

When I use it sparingly, it seems to be a Ton more effective, like what you are planning on doing


----------



## pascal (Nov 15, 2008)

You guys are more lucky than I am. Even with memantine 10 mg, I do not seem to get more than a few days worth of benefit from stim. I just met with my psy ans she beleive the boost I get initially for the first few days is more like a side effect.

Here my experience:

Vyvanse (by itself): Felt like a superhero for a day. At day 3 I was hysteric with terrible abdominal pain. 

Focalin 10 mg: Felt very calm and emotionally stable for 2 days. By the 3rd ond I became so week I could barely get out of bed.

Vyvanse + 10 mg memantine: Same experience.

Focalin 10 mg + Memantine 10 mg: Miracle, the effect lasted for a 1.5 week without any abdominak pain. By week 2 it was useless.

Adderal 20 mg + memantine 10 mg: Worked well for 3 day. I am now at week 3 and barely get any positive effect. I am more calm but also extremely tired (wasn't expecting this from adderal). I also feel dumber and more distracted (go figure) and have a total lack of care and motivation.

I guess out of desperation, I am going to try desxedrine next. I waiting to get my prescription for 10mg spansule from the drugstore. I have been waiting for it for a week because I requested to get the brand medication. I read that their generic "Barr" was crap.

Did anybody had a similar experience with stim (and memantine)


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, I'm "back" from my trial run of 10mg. In short - Disappointment. No positive effects. Read on for a more detailed break down...

1:30pm - Took 2 pills for a total of 10mg.

2:00pm - Like yesterday, I'm not feeling anything by the half hour mark. I remind myself not to get discouraged as it can take up to an hour.

2:15pm - Decide to FORCE myself to walk down the road to the post office and check my mailbox. Same result as yesterday - Self conscious. Feel like I'm walking too fast or awkwardly and that people are noticing this. All avoidance behaviors still in full swing - Hang head low to avoid any possible eye contact. Check the post office box FAST and start to head back home, not because I'm "speeding", but because I want to get the damn experience over with so I can get back to my safe heaven.

2:30pm - Back home. Convince myself that it's only JUST been an hour so I shouldn't get discouraged yet. Start getting anxious because I originally planned to do a big test after the post office = To go for a drive through the busiest part of town and go to a mega shopping center, right around the time school get's out at around 3:00pm. Loads of people.

3:00pm - Here goes nothing. The drive to the shopping center is kind of relaxed a bit, but this is nothing to write home about, as I'm in the safe bubble of my car so I'm like this usually. Although often when someone pulls up at a red light next to me I get anxiety "flushes" wash over me until we get moving again - not so much this time, still anxious but not as bad. Nothing to write home about... there is no way I would even dream about glancing over at anyone next to me for even a second.

3:15pm - Pull up and park in the shopping center car park. Start feeling scared, there is no way I'm getting out of this car. Wind the window down a bit and light up a smoke and play with my phone so people don't think I'm sitting in my car doing nothing like an idiot. Notice it's 3:20pm and that I should be feeling the full effect by now. Start getting angry and depressed thinking that I'm cursed that no medication ever has any effect on me. Start wondering why the user "Vini Vidi Vici" from this forum had a positive effect at 10mg and I get nothing.

3:25pm - Debating with myself back and forth for awhile to either go home or get my *** in the shopping center to really put these suckers under the test. Somehow decide on the later, so  I get out the car and start the walk to the front door. It feels like I'm walking in front of a firing squad. Notice a group of young girls and guys up ahead near the entrance with a 6 foot gap between them - I know I'm going to HAVE to walk through the middle. No other way. Any other evasive maneuvers will look even worse.

Keep walking towards them while having frustrating thoughts in my head like "This is a joke, I feel more confident after 3 beers than this WHAT THE HELL? This is amphetamines for crying out loud!". Keep my head down and got past them and inside the front door. Go directly to the closest shop - a video game store. Try to consciously slow my movements down and pretend I'm looking at stuff on the shelves even though I'm in such an anxiety ridden state I'm not even taking in what it is I'm looking at. Stand in front of a shelf and try to pull myself together mentally. Sales assistant starts approaching me... terrific, fantastic. I prepare my conversation script I use to get rid of people like this as fast as possible...

Assistant: Hey, how are ya? Need any help?
Me: No thanks just looking
Assistant: Right... no problem, well hey if you need any help come get me
Me: Yep thanks

By this point I'm already planning my escape, but I know I have to stand and look at the shelf for another minute or it's going to seem weird to just leave.

3:35pm - Leave shop and walk out the entrance. Relief washing over my as I realize the people from before are no longer around. Make a line to the car and get the hell out of dodge back home to my self haven. Car ride home is just more thoughts on how disappointed I am in this whole exercise. I could have made small talk with the assistant, why didn't the amphetamines give me a little push?! I had things to talk about!

3:50pm - Home. Relief washes over me, but I'm depressed and disappointed. Write this post.

Conclusion - What the hell guys?! WHAT THE HELL? I thought Xanax was a disappointment to me, but this was worse. Sure I'm not confident on xanax, and I'm not going to look or talk to anyone, but at least physically my body is more calm. I don't feel like I'm crawling in my flesh!

Well, tomorrow I will try 15mg or 20mg and then that's it until I see my psychiatrist in 3 weeks time.

Dr House - You took 30mg of slow release amphetamines, so I'm assuming you were only getting like 15mg in two spaced out "bursts" so what the hell.

Vini Vidi Vici - 10mg?! And you felt like you WANTED to talk to people? I just don't get it.

I wasn't expecting a miracle, I had LOW EXPECTATIONS... but I expected at least a HINT of help. Heck, I didn't even expect to talk to anyone, just feel more confident in WALKING AROUND in front of people :afr


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

pascal said:


> I am more calm but also extremely tired (wasn't expecting this from adderal). I also feel dumber and more distracted (go figure) and have a total lack of care and motivation.


That was the effect I just got today, except I didn't even feel calm. I can't stop yawning every couple of minutes... shouldn't it be the OPPOSITE?!


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Dude, i completely understand your dissapointment. 10mgs has worked awesomely for me (in the past). However, the majority of times i have taken 10mgs, recently, they have been total failures, with my experience directly mimicking yours. Like just a couple days ago, I tried 30mgs for some reason, and got Absolutely nothing, except for Extreme anxiety and super increased Depression. Then later I tried 5mgs and same thing. It seems for every 5 times I take it, it will only work 1 time. 

Are you taking any other medications ? There are scores of Meds that can completely block the effects, or just block the positive effects. Like, besides Meds, like any PRN herbal supplements or anything that you took close to the time when you Trialed Dex? 

Im actually in the same boat as you right now, I have a prescription for Tons of Dex, but Obviously, I am getting No benefits, which (because I know how effective it can be when it works ) is making me Very very Depressed. But Im gonna figure it out,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

pascal said:


> You guys are more lucky than I am. Even with memantine 10 mg, I do not seem to get more than a few days worth of benefit from stim. I just met with my psy ans she beleive the boost I get initially for the first few days is more like a side effect.
> 
> Here my experience:
> 
> ...


10 mg of memantine is only of minimal benefit for stimulant tolerance, the only long term reports (years) use a minimum of 30mg memantine a day (2 people im aware off that have been able to ward off tolerance for more then a year).
One of those people was able to succesfully switch from using 30mg memantine succesfully for 2 years to 10mg memantine + 2 tablets of 333mg acamprosate a day with equal effiacy.

There's a ton of short term reports showing a reduction of tolerance in the lower doses, (day, months) while having a great reduction in tolerance, tolerance could eventually happen (unless combined with long breaks).

If anything to go on, then its those 2 long term reports, while limited the plethoria of experiences on the lower memantine dose arent any proof of long term effiacy.


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> Are you taking any other medications ? There are scores of Meds that can completely block the effects, or just block the positive effects. Like, besides Meds, like any PRN herbal supplements or anything that you took close to the time when you Trialed Dex?


This is a BIG one. I'm taking a supplement from a company called Xtend-Life and the list of ingredients on it is like nothing you have ever seen and the dosage is 7 pills a day split up into morning and night. Here is the ingredient list for anyone interested...

http://www.xtend-life.com/product/Total_Balance_Mens_Premium/Ingredients.aspx

Anything one is I'm taking a body building supplement to try gain weight. I'm 6'7" and 90kg. The list of ingredients on this thing is also staggering.

Luckily enough I forgot to take my 2nd round of Xtend-Life tablets last night due to being caught up in my disappointment of the dexamphetamine trial failure. Hopefully this means that they are out of my system since yesterday morning and I can have a success today with the dexamphetamine.

Vini Vidi Vici - You see it seems it only works once every 5 times you take it, did this start happening AFTER you built tolerance or even during your initial stages of trialing them?

Thanks for the input. I'll report back today after trying 15mg. I'm tempted by 20mg out of desperation.


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

YIKES!!!

I just went to http://www.drugs.com/drug_interactions.php

It is a place where you can check your medication for interactions with other substances. Needless to say a FRIGHTENING amount of my supplements showed up on the list. I didn't search for them all so without a doubt there would have been DOZENS more.

Things like "Ginkgo Bilboba" can induce seizures when taken with dextroamphetamine. What an eye opener!!!

Time to go completely clean apart from the dextroamphetamine. I wonder how long these supplements take to get out of your system? I'm going to email Xtend-Life.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

the 1 out of 5 working trials started occuring AFTER my 4-month-long slowly developing tolerance Period thingy. Initially, Dex worked nearly every time. 


Dude ya, Some of those ingredients*** can block Amphetamine from Working, if you take that stuff Multiple times a day, Thats probably enough of each one (and combined with all the other ingredients ) for it to build up to high enough concentrations to make Amphetamine not work at all. 

I would wait at least a whole 24 hours after taking the last dose of that Supplement Blend thing, to assess the Real effect of Amphetamine, but u should remember that small amounts of the ingredients will remain in the system for more than 24 hours - so it would be good to assess the effects of Amphetamine multiple times, at various amounts of time after Cessation of the Supplement thingy , like 24 hours, 2 days, 3 days, 

I don't think its a Wise idea to take that specific Supplement mix, along with the Amphetamine , its got a Ton of Random stuff in it , most of which has Tons of Random pharmacological effects


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Alpha-Lipoic-acid, L-Arginine, L-cysteine, L-glutamine, L-methionine, SAMe, Bacopa, Ginger, Ginkgo Biloba, all can have psychological effects, and could alter Amphetamine's effects , some other ingredients can Do stuff too but Im too lazy to figure them out 

alot of the Ingredients are antioxidants also, and (its kinda wierd) but lots of Antioxidants can Inhibit Amphetamine (and other Amphetamine derivatives ) from working, Because Oxidative Radicals significantly influence the Effects of Amphetamine, 

so if you use certain Antioxidants, sometimes You will end up with absolutely no effect from Amph


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I am on a fairly potent multivitamin and a lot of other supplements, and Dex works just fine for me. Since I take the multivitamin as a "foundation" (in order to not get stuff I don't want), and take a TON of other individual supplements alongside it, it's quite a long list, but I've posted it somewhere else on this board, if you're interested. But it seems to work perfectly fine with Dex.

Anyways, my list is here (along with my meds): http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1446372-post101.html


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> the 1 out of 5 working trials started occuring AFTER my 4-month-long slowly developing tolerance Period thingy. Initially, Dex worked nearly every time.
> 
> Dude ya, quite a few of those ingredients can either inhibit or block Amphetamine from working......although the dosages are low, if you take that stuff Multiple times a day, Thats definetly enough of each one (and combined with all the other ingredients ) for it to build up to high enough concentrations to make Amphetamine not work at all.
> 
> ...


Amen to that dude! It's been exactly 26 hours since I took my last dose of that supplement. I've emailed that company to let them know of the interactions and to ask about the half-life of the supplement, but I think I'm going to wait 2 or more days anyway and start at 5 or 10mg again.

Interesting to note that your medication worked EVERY TIME before your unfortunate tolerance build up. That leads me to believe I should have felt SOMETHING instead of just getting a dry mouth. I swear it has to be about an 80% chance those supplements were screwing it up as I've only read about 2 or 3 experiences of people being resistant to amphetamines out of the HUNDREDS of positive ones.

I'll report back and bump in a few days when I'm ready to give it another go.


----------



## gl0wskull (Dec 29, 2009)

meyaj said:


> I am on a fairly potent multivitamin and a lot of other supplements, and Dex works just fine for me. Since I take the multivitamin as a "foundation" (in order to not get stuff I don't want), and take a TON of other individual supplements alongside it, it's quite a long list, but I've posted it somewhere else on this board, if you're interested. But it seems to work perfectly fine with Dex.
> 
> Anyways, my list is here (along with my meds): http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1446372-post101.html


Yeah you seem to be in the clear. I started looking up some of your ingredients in the interations list but they were in the moderate to low range. I can't exactly remember the results but one of your supplement ingredients increased the absorption rate of amphetamines. That could be considered a good thing for some people, haha.

I can't afford to take mine, the ingredients list dwarfed your's in comparison and almost half of them were in the medium to sever reactions range. I didn't even get through looking them all up, there are too many and I had seen ENOUGH to know to knock it off.

At least I can still take my Fish Oil Ultra with CoQ10.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its best to make your own mix of suppelements like mejay, those mixes like you have usually dont make much sense.


----------



## Razzic (Mar 31, 2015)

meyaj said:


> I am on a fairly potent multivitamin and a lot of other supplements, and Dex works just fine for me. Since I take the multivitamin as a "foundation" (in order to not get stuff I don't want), and take a TON of other individual supplements alongside it, it's quite a long list, but I've posted it somewhere else on this board, if you're interested. But it seems to work perfectly fine with Dex.
> 
> Anyways, my list is here (along with my meds): http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1446372-post101.html


I didn't mean to bump such an old thread but the link I clicked on seems to be just gone or not working for me.... signed up just to ask as you seem to be in exactly the same situation as me.

Just wondering if this is ok to take, I've studied nutrition for a very long time and currently studying bachelor of science.

Currently on Dex, 5mg twice a day.

Vitamins / other stuff I take.

Skullcap (reduce toxicity from Amphetamine)
Co-Q10 (same reason as above)
Magnesium Chelate (reduce tolerance)

Multivitamin (general health and wellbeing)
Rhodiola (suffered from depression and anxiety this stuff really helped)
Ashwagandha (same as above, just doesn't work QUITE as well but well together)
Curcumin
Vitamin D 5000iu a day

Now I get to the stuff to help with my memory, it SUCKS bad and has helped a LOT since taking herbs that have been clinically proven to help with memory.

Now I take Vinpocetine for a nootropics pe say, and Phosphatidyl Serine (as its in most stacks)
Neurocholine (CDP)
Bocopa 
NAC
Acetyl L-Carnitine

Most of this stuff can be found in stacks but I bought them separately as most clinical studies always show more used than in those bundled all together products. I always do only take whats recommended on the bottle but yeah.

Also Krill Oil

Cordyceps and Paba + bit extra B6 sometimes as Dex is extremely bad for Adrenal Fatigue.

Study is INTENSE (currently doing Anatomy and Physiology) , Bio-mechanics and Chemistry, next term will be even worse with Physics and Biochem into the equation.

I can focus and very well but do get a large headache sometimes. Whether this is just me getting REused to the dex as I took a break for about 18 months (started a week at 2.5mg twice a day just worked it up to 5mg twice a day) I'm not sure as I'm aware side effects can last weeks and then diminish.

I just want a second opinion, as I'm sure everyone is aware always someone smarter out there than ourselves (and just general rule to get a good second opinion)

*Problem with asking a Dr is they have NO clue about nutrition or herbs in general so I've stopped asking after multiple Dr's asking multiple times and getting no where (from GP's to Specialist psychiatrists)*

Was also thinking of adding L_Theanine to the stack as people use it for sleeping aids but more and more evidence is coming out it helps brain function and concentration, boosts memory and tests of those who take it during the day....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Razzic (Mar 31, 2015)

Razzic said:


> I didn't mean to bump such an old thread but the link I clicked on seems to be just gone or not working for me.... signed up just to ask as you seem to be in exactly the same situation as me.
> 
> Just wondering if this is ok to take, I've studied nutrition for a very long time and currently studying bachelor of science.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add DMAE and L-Tyrosine.


----------

